# Een door gebruiker gedefinieerd gegevenstype is niet gedefinieerd



## elmacay (Jun 1, 2011)

Dag allemaal,

Elke keer als ik in een cel iets typ en op Enter druk, krijg ik "Een door gebruiker gedefinieerd gegevenstype is niet gedefinieerd" als foutmelding. Ik kan het op internet niet vinden, de Help-functie is al veel te technisch, maar ik word gek van elke keer die foutmelding! Kan iemand me helpen? Het schijnt met VB te maken te hebben --> Extra --> Verwijzingen, maar verder kom ik niet.

Vriendelijke groet,

Elmar


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Jun 2, 2011)

Hallo Elmar,

Omdat je niet hebt ontvangen van de eventuele antwoorden nog, ik dacht dat ik zou proberen te helpen met de hulp van Google Translate.

Gebeurt dit slechts in een werkmap of werkblad?
Als u een nieuwe werkmap opent, krijg je dezelfde boodschap?

Dit klinkt alsof er fout met een VBA-Event, maar uw antwoorden op de bovenstaande vraag zal helpen beperken de mogelijkheden.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Jun 3, 2011)

Hallo Elmar

 Ga naar de VBE (ALT + F11)
 Dan Tools> References
 Zijn een van de referenties gemarkeerd als vermist (MISSING)?

 Als dat zo is moet je ze verwijderen.


----------



## elmacay (Jun 7, 2011)

Jon, JS411, thanks for the replies.

@ Jon: Bij het openen van de referenties (Extra --> Verwijzingen) krijg ik een lijst met een paar honderd VBA-objecten. Ik heb niks gezien als 'Vermist'

@JS411: it's just in one file. I copied all the worksheets in this file one by one to a new one, and checked if the problem still existed. I found 2 out of 130 sheets that had this. From those, I copied the cells to a new sheet. Now I don't get this anymore. But still curious how this could happen.

Cheers, Elmar


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Jun 7, 2011)

elmacay said:


> ...I found 2 out of 130 sheets that had this. From those, I copied the cells to a new sheet. Now I don't get this anymore. But still curious how this could happen.


 
Elmar,
Glad you were able to solve. If you still have the original versions of the 2 sheets that gave the error, right click on the sheet tab and select View Code. Those sheets might have Worksheet Event code that is causing the error.


----------



## elmacay (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks JS, I'll have a look. For now, my curiosity is preceded by the stuff I actually have to do  Next week or so.

Greets, Elmar


----------



## Jerry Sullivan (Jun 7, 2011)

elmacay said:


> For now, my curiosity is preceded by the stuff I actually have to do  Next week or so.


 
 I know what you mean. Cheers.


----------

